# University of Florida



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm posting at my new job. My new job is goooood.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

New job? Do you work at a bookstore again?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm a warehouse clerk at UF Central Stores. We receive all the toilet paper, paper towels and other supplies and parts and distribute them all over campus. State job with kick ass benefits, and as soon as my probationary term is over, I go to college for free. I'm as happy as a pig in the old ca-ca.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Yo Petey boy, if ever you meet Sherry Giardina... RUN!


----------

